# Last Try



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Gave it one more try today and boy were we rewarded. See a total of about 40 birds most being hens and had to spend the day walking our butts off but it was well worth it for a 3 man limit.


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats, That is an amazing day for Utah on a pheasant hunt.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So, what hunting farm did you go to? :mrgreen:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> So, what hunting farm did you go to? :mrgreen:


Lol!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

The best part of this hunt was I was able to take the FIL and he killed his first pheasants in almost 40 years.

He sure had one big ass smile on his face to go with his tired, sore body lol.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice. My only questions is, what exactly is a "3 man limit"? I hope it is not what it sounds like.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Very nice. My only questions is, what exactly is a "3 man limit"? I hope it is not what it sounds like.


Myself, FIL and BIL= 3 man limit of 2 birds a piece for a 6 bird total 

In other words 3 men go hunting and all of them manage to limit out on a birds that do not exist anymore in this state.

Man I miss the days of old, hunting phes in Utah, but this day was very reminiscent of those days gone by.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

congrats on the birds there it look like it was real good


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

So let me get this straight. This was a Utah pheasant hunt? These are honest to God real, wild birds in these numbers in Utah?!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Those are some nice looking mature birds. I struck out last weekend trying for one last bird for the season. Looking forward to next year, 2 days after the regular closer, I was covered in roosters, I think I learned a new area and method to hunting wild roosters. I could have shot a couple limits. Hopefully they'll still be there next year.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> So let me get this straight. This was a Utah pheasant hunt? These are honest to God real, wild birds in these numbers in Utah?!


Yes they are really honest to goodness wild Utah birds:grin:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

That's good to know they are still out there somewhere. I'm from Cedar City and I think I might've killed the last wild pheasant in our valley back in 2009. My dad and Uncle used to get into them pretty good back in the 70's and 80's with their German shorthairs. We never had good numbers of them by the time I was old enough to hunt (mid 90's) but I would see at least one or two of them every year for awhile but the last few years I have seen ZERO. There is a game farm in the area that raises pheasants and I see a few of their escapees sometimes but I think real wild pheasants have finally went the way of the do do bird around here.


----------

